# Adding IPs to running jail



## leksey (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it possible to add IP addresses to an already running jail?

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]

```
FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Mon Jul 25 16:16:54 UTC 2011  amd64
```


----------



## da1 (Dec 2, 2011)

AFAIK, the IP gets assigned when the jail starts. One way, I think, would be via VIMAGE because there you have dedicated network interfaces for the jail and as so, one can assign more than 1 IP.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

You can assign multiple IP addresses to a 'regular' jail but not on-the-fly.


----------

